# Jumpstyle songs



## Ziff (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/510929

This song is freaking epic! I LOVE this type of music. I believe it's called Jumpstyle. Anyways who here has some recomendations for songs that are like this?


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 16, 2009)

If you can find the name of the artist or title of the song, enter it into www.pandora.com.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 16, 2009)

Patrick Jumpen - Holiday

Jeckyll and Hyde - Free fall

Metallica - nothing else matters (schneller remix) 

Headhunterz - power of the mind

Scooter - jumping all over the world, also tetris remix

Mr puta - Green stuff

Dj Vorwerk - Vietnam

Julian dj andDavide sonar - Y.R.M.L

Dj Twisty twisted melody

Fuck it here ya go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahdcnJApB1M  Listen to it .


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 16, 2009)

If you wanna talk about Jumpstyle (hardjump, freestyle, starjump old skool jump.)  Then im ur man...er fox


----------



## Ziff (Sep 16, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Patrick Jumpen - Holiday
> 
> Jeckyll and Hyde - Free fall
> 
> ...



Thanks I listened to all of them! Thing is I only like songs with at least one word in it :/ I'm weird like that *shrug* so I liked 2 songs from there and mr. puta... just.. no.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it just the music you like or do you also like the dance


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

anything by Yoeri or Used & Abused you'll like

Raverside = jumpstyle mix of RIVERSIDE MOTHER F*CKA


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2010)

Mods ya slacking. >:[ this is the second thread I have found that this guy has necro'd. I'm guessing spambot.


----------

